# New Red Holographic



## hazmail (Oct 26, 2007)

Found a red holographic handbag in a dollar shop. I have been playing around with this for a week, very tedious but worth the effort. 
I have posted four pictures to show the Flash this stuff gets- hope I don't take up too much space.





































Sorry about the dust on some of the pics, took them in the workshop. Pete


----------



## goolies (Jun 28, 2007)

Nice work Pete. What type of adhesive did you use to apply the material? I have a lure on the drying wheel now that I applied holographic mylar to the body using a hobby spray adhesive. Andy


----------



## hazmail (Oct 26, 2007)

Hey 'Goolies'- I used contact cement. Good luck with it mate. Hope you have plenty of time, this is the most tedious process I have come accross in lure building. I think the fish will like it though, so maybe it will be worth it. pete


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

It reminds me of looking at a bottom of a pool.


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

Wow! That is beautiful Pete. I know you've been talking about those shopping bags. I agree it is worth every effort, just for the visual, even if the fish wouldn't like it.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

That's great, Pete. I tried something similar last winter and it really is a tedious project. It's hard to beat that look when you're done though.

The trout should love that one.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Wow pete that is a nice lure!!!!!!!! Man does that have some flash!

What are you going to call it?


----------



## hazmail (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks guys, I'm hooked on 'holo' now (love a challenge). I have been reminded on another thread, they are not hand bags but 'Gift bags', should be lot of colors popping up with Christmas coming on. I get some funny looks at birthdays etc, when I ask "can I have the holographic bag". pete


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

How long did it take u to do that. I am trying to foil and I really think I am doing something wrong. But I also dont have much space to really work, And just think how much of that stuff u can get on the after X-mas sale.


----------

